# Project:FrankenTurbo2.0L



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

So I am starting my first build tread, wanted to start one when I first got the car, but everything came together so quick I have a time line and a few pictures. This time I will be pulling my current engine, installing a 2.0 Stroker along with an AEB head, TyrolSport sidemount intercoolers, frankenturbo exhaust manifold and some new goodies from Doug at Frankenturbo. Here is a timeline with some pictures of my first build. 

The car is a Silver 2001 225 TT, The story behind this car is I bought it off a woman that was having a kid and needed a bigger car, and the TT was not running because of a broken timing belt. I was originally going to fix it and sell it to make some money, but after fixing it I liked the drive so much I decided to keep it for the next 2 years, putting a lot more money into it. 
When I first bought the car it needed a timing belt and head work. I started by taking the head to RPM motors in Georgia VT where they replaced all the valves, did a radius cut, decked the head and cleaned it. While it was there I had the intake and exhaust ports matched to the head with a little polishing. The AMU heads don’t need a lot of machining. 


















While waiting for the head, I fixed the nicks that were in the pistons, pulled the oil pan, replaced the oil pan gasket, also replaced a number of vaccum lines under the intake manifold. Also ordered my 42 draft design turbo back exhaust. Once I got the head back I replaced the head gasket, valve cover gasket, head bolts, spark plugs (Audi OEM), crank case breather from valve cover to turbo inlet pipe, timing belt, thermostate, water pump, seals, and thermostat neck were replaced. Also replace the intake manifold and exhaust manifold gaskets. Also replaced gasket between turbo and exhaust manifold along with new gasket for new 3’’ down pipe. Also replaced all the copper nuts for the exhaust manifold and nuts for down pipe and turbo. Got the car running and back together. 








Drove the car for a few months and got an APR tune with a new Forge turbo inlet pipe, Forge turbo outlet pipe, Forge DV relocation kit and a APR R1 diverter valve. Also replaced the MAF and N75. Put new 034 motorsports street density motor mounts and dog bone in. Drove the car all summer put it away for the winter and this spring decided to go Frankenturbo. 

Got my frankenturbo F23 got that in, the car ran awesome, but felt I wanted more, so I got a 550cc tune from Malone and my flashzilla. Along with 550cc genesis injectors. Car is amazing with tune and F23. Also got myself a set of KW variant 2 coil overs with upgraded launch control shocks, Neuspeed 25mm rear sway bar and CPP adjustable control arms. Had Jeffersonville Auto in VT do my alignment and drop the car 35mm with a 1.5 degree’s of camber. Also replaced a lot of interior parts like knee pads, passenger seat, and tire cover. 

My most recent improvements have been hankook rs3 tires and 2.0 Coil packs and new harness from 034 motorsports, and new plugs. Also put on a vortex front lip to cover a crack in the front bumper. Car has received oil changes w/ filter every 3500 miles, using only pentosin oils, and larger Mann filters. Also replaced the coolant temp sensor and front brakepads. Car comes with 2 sets of rims and tires, one set of fat fives black with summer tires and another set of BBS RC with hankook rs3 tires 140 tread wear 

Will find more pictures of the first build. 

03/01/2012 Stroker Madness..... 

My new build is startng like this, I found an 06ablock bored to 83mm, FSI crank, dowel pined sprocket, stock mains, ARP main studs, ACL rod bearings, Brute con-rods, Wiseco Stroker Pistons and ARP headstuds. Engine also came with oilpan, gates timing belt and larger headgasket for the 83mm pistons. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Also bought a Homebrew Large Port intake Plenum for my AEB head, 034 billet fuel rail, Walbero intake ful pump, Oil cooler, and 996 brakes. More pics and info to come soon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The 2.0 engine is now on the stand, the 1.8 engine is out of the car and have started switching the accessories from the 1.8T over to the 2.0.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I finally have all my parts....... Brembo 996 brakes, Homebrew Larger Port intake, Mocal oil cooler, 70mm Benz Throttle body, Spec stage 3 clutch, big bore headgasket, large port intake spacer, INA manual timing belt tensioner, Eurodyne Maestro, 034 catch can, timing chain tensioner, new lifters, valve cover gasket, spark plugs, exhaust manifold gasket, copper nuts for exhaust manifold, New turbo bolts, down pipe gasket, down pipe nuts, new crush washers, turbo oil drain gasket, new drive axle bolts, and rear drive axle bolts, injector o-rings, thermostat, haldex filter, haldex fluid, haldex drain plug. Im sure I am forgetting a few things. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are you hoping to spool at idle with the 2L and smallish turbo  

Love it sounds great, I just picked up a TDI crank to build a 2067cc stroker in my TT.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Stroker madness*

The car already spools quick, it is my auto-x car. So yes I want boost at any RPM range. I was going to do the same and go 2.1L but this engine fell in my lap, fully assembled and at a great price


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> The car already spools quick, it is my auto-x car. So yes I want boost at any RPM range. I was going to do the same and go 2.1L but this engine fell in my lap, fully assembled and at a great price


 I'm on the same path as you, except a 2.1L fell into my lap. It's an on again, off again project, but it looks like we'll be able to get to the dyno in a couple of weeks for the tuning runs....Well, if work doesn't get in the way. 

I'll post up a build also when I have some hard data.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

fix your pics.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## BikerDave52 (Feb 4, 2009)

wow thats exactly what im in the middle of doing almost to the T....while you had the motor apart what did you do for rods did you sttick with the stock pistons also?.....im picking up my f23 this week and already have the coilovers exhaust intake and dv all in im at the point of motor tear down and dont know if i should do new amu pistons or je pistons...........howd the f23 feel compared to a tuned up stock ko4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

BikerDave52 said:


> howd the f23 feel compared to a tuned up stock ko4



Oh oh oh!!! I know this one!!!


K04











F23


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

BikerDave52 said:


> wow thats exactly what im in the middle of doing almost to the T....while you had the motor apart what did you do for rods did you sttick with the stock pistons also?.....im picking up my f23 this week and already have the coilovers exhaust intake and dv all in im at the point of motor tear down and *dont know if i should do new amu pistons or je pistons.*..........howd the f23 feel compared to a tuned up stock ko4


I went with new JE pistons. 9.3 compression and a better alloy.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh oh oh!!! I know this one!!!
> 
> 
> K04
> ...


Great approach for data comparison! We'll see what happens when we add in roughly 20% cylinder volume.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*FrankenTurbo2.0L*

Will try to get the pic fixed and add more, head is back from the machine shops, intake and exhaust are matched to the head, now its time to mount the head to the block. Doug thanks for sharing that info. I will get a few more pics in the next few days, been in Boston at an ACCT confrence. 
One problem I see im going to run into is the homebrew intake looks like its going to hit the alternator. Still waiting for my s500 70mm throttle body, should be here in the next day or so. Will get more pictures in the next few days, and try to fix my current pics.
Doug I have not forgotten about you or the intake cam. Just got in tonight will get that money out to you tomorrow.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> One problem I see im going to run into is the homebrew intake looks like its going to hit the alternator.


Just FYI, I had the same issue on my homebrew. Issam at INA sells an alternator relocation kit. The alternator is relocated to the AC compressor area. The kit is nice but you lose your AC comp and its $400.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Homebrew*

My AC is already gone, but $400 I can figure out a solution. I saw you mentioned that in your post in the classified area.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Project*

Updated with a few new pics!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Waiting to see final dyno numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

more pics
:thumbup:


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Project Update*

Got the engine all together this week. Took a few days off and buried myself in it. Started by torquing down the head and getting my valve cover on and torqued. Used all stainless nuts and bolts.









I then got my timing belt on and timed the engine, also put my 2.0 coil packs on, gaped my plugs to .30. Large port intake bolted down with my 034 spacer. Also bolted up my Benz 70mm TB. I had to drill and tap a new hole for one of the TB bolts. Issam thought that was the right TB, easy fix. You can see in the picture the edge of the old hole. Exhaust manifold is on with all new copper nuts


































Flywheel was next along with clutch. Went with a spec lightweight aluminum flywheel and a spec stage 3









I was also happy to find out that my large port intake does not hit my alternator after a little tweeking. 









Saw a moose on the way home.









Got the engine home,with a little rope skill and some rigging skills I was able to hoist the transmission and mate it with the engine.

















Finally the engine is back in the car.

















Going to try to get out of work early a few nights this week, to get all the wiring hooked up and get it started up. Reading a lot on how to break in an engine.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Update*

Got all the wiring in place, going to start clipping everything and getting the boost piping back on and finished up. Made a new aluminum pipe to go from 70mm at the TB to the sidemount intercooler. will get a few pics up tonight.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Nice choice of parts! This car is going to be like an OEM beast - the RS2.0T that VAG never built :thumbup:


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*2.0T*

We will see, hopefully a lot better than oem.

I just ordered my HPA side mount intercoolers and my snow performance stage 2 wm set up. Hopefully with the side mounts and water meth it will keep my timing pull to a minimal!


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

I love build threads. The amount of work that goes into this is amazing.:thumbup: I wish I had the resource to take on a project like this because this looks like it will be too dam fun to drive.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Project*

Thanks for the props, this build started last year when i started collecting parts, and it is still a far way off from what I am looking for. It is def. a great start, and is going to be a blast to drive. Hopefully this weekend I will fire her up and hope everything is right so far. we can only wait and see.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for the link in Doug's f23 thread, looking good :thumbup:


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

mk4boost, did you ever sell your RS wheels?


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> mk4boost, did you ever sell your RS wheels?


yessir I did


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking foward to this build. I have a 06A block around and a friend is selling me his JE pistons to make a 2.0t.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't sell your car!!! 

P.S. can I come pick-up those AC parts :laugh: :beer:


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Update!!*

So after a few weeks at Nates Garage in Essex Vermont, everything has been looked at and we have determined it is a software issue, not that the software is not working its just not for my set up. Fuel trims are really off, and my requested boost is around 21lbs we are seeing 25-26 lbs by 2k rpms. THe management is dumping the boost. So I have loaded my base tune from Eurodyne and the car is going to VEMS in Colchester to be dyno tuned on their Land and Sea AWD hub dyno. Next Monday the 16th was the first appointment I could get. Lets see what happens. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You need cams. That's right. "s".

Don't think I've forgotten you.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Dyno*

I will have plenty of time to dyno, once it is tuned I can on Monday nights shoot over there and do any adjustments or change whatever. I have not forgotten about the cams (cam"s"), there were so many variables I decided not to add another. Once the car is running properly, I will install my HPA sidemounts and my snow performance watermeth kit along with the cam. 

Doug I cant wait to see some raw numbers.....I have not been on the vortex or following your build lately, just was making me mad and more pissed off, just reading through post after post, trying to figure this out. Where are you at? WHP? Torque? Boost levels?


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

The End!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> opcorn:


No popcorn, just an empty parking spot. He sold it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, I really wanted to see numbers on this but it's not a shocker! It seems like the majority of build threads in this community never ends, never run right, or end up as an abandoned or sold project.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It seems like the majority of all build threads never ends, never run right, or end up as an abandoned or sold project.


FIFY.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought it.  

I've got a few little things lying around for it. 

I'll make a thread when I start working on it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice, it's cool that it's staying in the community! :thumbup:


----------

